# Wet sanding by machine.



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Another short vid of Epoch using his Mirka DA air sander and the abralon disc set up. He's really starting to make this look easy:thumb:


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

does look so easy

roll on getting my UDM so i can learn


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Looking back at this it seems i'm moving to fast, compaired with machine polishing. But it appears to work more evenly when not stopping, pausing or moving too slowly.

Roll on some more practice


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

do you use the smaller sander aswell? is that harder to control?


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Another short vid of Epoch using his Mirka DA air sander and the abralon disc set up. He's really starting to make this look easy:thumb:


Brilliant! Sadly I've missed a lot on here lately due to be snowed under, so it's nice to catch up on developments. Very impressed with the Mirka products so far, but got a lot of learning to do before some major details with them next year. Cheers for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Steve, I see the Mirka palm sanders have a 5mm orbit would you think this is the ideal orbit size or maybe the Chicargo Pneumatics with a 2.5mm orbit?

They both are about the same weight, speed, price etc but different orbit sizes, just wondering if the smaller would be better still? Will have to have a word with local supplier and see if I can get hold of one to test.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

It does look like this might be the way to go. It probably gives a much more even defect removal than machine polishing with compounds :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Refined Reflections said:


> Steve, I see the Mirka palm sanders have a 5mm orbit would you think this is the ideal orbit size or maybe the Chicargo Pneumatics with a 2.5mm orbit?
> 
> They both are about the same weight, speed, price etc but different orbit sizes, just wondering if the smaller would be better still? Will have to have a word with local supplier and see if I can get hold of one to test.


Hi Gary, the gold switched Mirka's have a throw of 2.5mm. For paint refinishing the MIrka rep said the smaller through was more suited.

His opening statement ws "Oh you'll have the silver switch 5mm orbit ones there not ideal"

Out walks Epoch with his 2.5mm's and a smile


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Phil H said:


> do you use the smaller sander aswell? is that harder to control?


Haven't yet, but it will be out this weekend for some more tricky parts and possible on a video or two!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> It does look like this might be the way to go. It probably gives a much more even defect removal than machine polishing with compounds :thumb:


The time seems to be a big adantage, but its the uniform flat finish I have the most interest in at the moment.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

stop doing videos.

its making me want something, i REALLY dont need. 

MUST resist :doublesho :wall: :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Got this whole weekend booked in for detailing video's


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Got this whole weekend booked in for detailing video's


And all of next weekend for video's too.

Youtubes not going to know what's hit it:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Good news Steve the fence guy's finished today so at least the neighbours won't be watching us videoing car washing from their lounges!!!


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Good news Steve the fence guy's finished today so at least the neighbours won't be watching us videoing car washing from their lounges!!!


lol. i get embarrassed just washing. seems im always doing it :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

how's the car coming along Jon


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Not touched it since you last saw the two layers of Royale on the bonnet, but it's gonna be a beauty when it's finished.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Not touched it since you last saw the two layers of Royale on the bonnet, but it's gonna be a beauty when it's finished.


Mirka UK are going to try and get the order here for friday, so we should be stocked for the weekend:thumb:

Hopefully the 1000 grit should speed things up a little more.

Are we going to leave the royale on the bonnet till the end?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Rich added "get Mirka rep to come to PB HQ" to his to do list today :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Ha Ha Rich and I chatted at length today and if you guy's wern't so busy I'd bring it up to let you have a go


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> Rich added "get Mirka rep to come to PB HQ" to his to do list today :thumb:


If I can get my right head on this wekend, I'm really going to try and push the envolope of what Jon's mirka kit can do, whilst getting lots of hi res photos to document this.

Hopefully there will be an interesting write up to follow very early next week:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Biblical is the bar Steve any where above that will be fine!


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't need this but I can tell I'm going to have to buy one....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

eXceed said:


> I don't need this but I can tell I'm going to have to buy one....


You may want to hold on for a short while and "watch this space" as they say.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Ha Ha Rich and I chatted at length today and if you guy's wern't so busy I'd bring it up to let you have a go


Ahhhh, so its your fault he couldnt lend a hand while i was busting a gut (kind of ) doing the 911! 



L200 Steve said:


> If I can get my right head on this wekend, I'm really going to try and push the envolope of what Jon's mirka kit can do, whilst getting lots of hi res photos to document this.
> 
> Hopefully there will be an interesting write up to follow very early next week:thumb:


Look forward to it mate, you have to do it now you said that :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It really is a great bit of kit and in the hands of Pro's like Polished Bliss, I can see staggering results :thumb:

Can't wait for an epic writeup from Jon and Steve :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> It really is a great bit of kit and in the hands of Pro's like Polished Bliss, I can see staggering results :thumb:
> 
> Can't wait for an epic writeup from Jon and Steve :thumb:


I'm sure we'll see staggering results from John and Steve soon enough mate :thumb:

Cant wait to get going with this if/when we get one!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Clark said:


> Cant wait to get going with this if/when we get one!


Pope, Catholic?

Rich was taking down model numbers and suppliers today


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> If I can get my right head on this wekend, I'm really going to try and push the envolope of what Jon's mirka kit can do, whilst getting lots of hi res photos to document this.
> 
> Hopefully there will be an interesting write up to follow very early next week:thumb:


looking forward to this


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Pope, Catholic?
> 
> Rich was taking down model numbers and suppliers today


good lad!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Looking forward to this gents. Been great so far.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Are we doing the stone chips too?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Are we doing the stone chips too?


Yep i'll get a pot of paint ready


----------



## Benji_406coupe (Sep 19, 2006)

...this write-ups gonna be so cool!

after a year or so wetsanding by hand and realising what can be achieved ive bought a compressor and trying to decide which Mirka to get... either the 150mm (ROS625CV) or the 125mm (ROS525CV) both are 2.5mm orbits like epochs! 

decisions...decisions!! :driver:


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

I've been quietly looking into this system for some time myself. Funnily enough the bodyshop I use brought my Astra back today and I was chatting to him about it. He praised the system and advised me to go with it. (they are using that system also). I've also been running the idea past our chips away guy, whilst he hasn't used it he did know about it and also advised me to go with it and report back what I think!

Based on that, what I've read on the web and now seeing what Epoch and L200_Steve are achieving, I will definitely be placing an order very soon!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Might be worth waiting until this weekend and there will be a FULL write up and some ok  after shots


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Benji_406coupe said:


> the 150mm (ROS625CV) decisions...decisions!! :driver:


The Abrilon pads are available for this machine i'm not sure they are for the 125mm.

Full details this weekend


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Might be worth waiting until this weekend and there will be a FULL write up and some ok  after shots


:thumb:

:lol:


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

I look forward to the weekend then!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

any chance of seeing how well the sanding pads work using a PC as a comparison.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> any chance of seeing how well the sanding pads work using a PC as a comparison.


The PC throw is too great for me, i wouldn't want to do it on my cars. Others have had success i believe.

The big advantage of the Abrilon is the soak them in a bucket before pull them out and stick them on the Mirka dripping wet. Not so good on an electric machine!


----------



## Hallsy (May 24, 2006)

These DA's look interesting. Do you know what CFM they need? I have one of the Aldi PowerCraft compressors which I have seen in one of your Youtube vids. Do you use this with the DA? Does it keep up OK?

Can you advise any DA's from this range for general bodywork repairs as well? I need one that could cope with say 800 grit wet, down to 400 would be nice but I guess anything man enough would consume more air than my compressor can give.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The full spec and write up this weekend will give more info but the machines use 481 l/min at full chat.


----------



## Hallsy (May 24, 2006)

Hmm, as I suspected far too much air for my 2.5HP PowerCraft one, can't remember exact amount but it delivers around 270 l/min (10CFM). Guess I'll have to stick to hand sanding or buy a larger compressor!!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Hallsy said:


> Hmm, as I suspected far too much air for my 2.5HP PowerCraft one, can't remember exact amount but it delivers around 270 l/min (10CFM). Guess I'll have to stick to hand sanding or buy a larger compressor!!


If you have another watch of the Youtube vids -

We don't run the sanders at more than 1/2 speed. There's no need.

We tend not to run the sanders for more than a couple of minutes at a time, and most of the time the sanding is done in bursts, so air useage is a lot less than mirka advertise.

Yep, if we were going to sand continually for hours on end then I'd look at a larger compressor, but for the limited air useage of the Mirka's then the small compressor of Jon's did seem to do the job.

In all of the time that we ran the Mirka stuff over the last month I haven't once experienced slow down of the Mirka tools due to them using more air than Jon's compressor could handle.:thumb:

As Jon says, the full write up is due this weekend on our findings, and I think that it may be a write up worth waiting for:thumb:


----------



## Hallsy (May 24, 2006)

I guessed that may be the case.

I'll wait for the write up before I ask anymore


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

I`m in the process of ordering some 2000 and 4000 Abralon pads for the PC.

Gonna suck it and see!

DW could have A) mega paintwork finshes by the bucketload

Or quite likely B) Bodyshops getting very busy over the next few months.

Mark


----------

